# body transform competition



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Body transformation competition

Guys I have a spare iPod touch 4th generation like brand new ....

To win it you have to transform your body over the best three months do thats end of June for you guys

Upload a before pic .... Plus tell us your details weight height age gender 

UPDATE: no one won it go here for reason http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...mation-competition-2-a-192300/#post1060114737


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Interesting, should have done it over the last 3 months. But I may enter. What are the requirements of the pics?


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

You don't have to show your face just a side front back view or you may choose only one side if you want


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ok. I will keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Coolio  I'm hoping more people join in


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Not really looking for a prize but a comp is always good for motivation when things get tough


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is like a bodybuilding type of competition, or if it's open to weight loss as well, but it's a great idea. I'm way too embarrassed to post my side and front profile view, but I'm sure everyone else will be an inspiration to me for my workouts lol.

Also, that's very generous of you. Most people would just sell the iPod :yes


----------



## alien88 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in, I really want that ipod! nah, just kiddin.....
actually I don't want to get like really muscular , I just want to gain a bit muscle mass and toning. but I'm still in  

I'm 173cm 59kg


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Just need more people lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

we got a 30 + member comp going on now. but iam in. i dont have any before pics of a few months back. i lost by preggers belly and filling back out again.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

not looking pregnant was my main goal that i got now its just getting stronger. i want to get back in to boxing or take up mma.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow man, what an inspiring idea! I might join  Help to get me motivated for something! I hope many people start, it's a great way to get in shape.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi whoisshe, do you think it would be a little more organized if you edited your original post with every users' name who wants in so that there is like an official list?

If so, I am in 

Would you prefer we gather our 'before' pics as soon as possible? Or do you think it would be better to just wait until the end to post it? I was thinking that if users posted their pictures now, it would make it more fun as that would add more to the anticipation of how everyone's after pics turn out.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So we start on April 1st? I could stand to lose 20 pounds (also cut down on drinking) and this could give me some motivation.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Not a bad idea


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for that I'll do that as soon as I finish my run lol ...

Yep April 1st 

- if u want to post ur before now ( u don't have to show face) so I know it's real ...
- ill post mine too I'm just on my iPhone lol


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I realise I need to organise this properly so any more tips would be awesome


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ok whos going first?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I might be convinced to join.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Not sure if this is like a bodybuilding type of competition, or if it's open to weight loss as well, but it's a great idea. I'm way too embarrassed to post my side and front profile view, but I'm sure everyone else will be an inspiration to me for my workouts lol.
> 
> Also, that's very generous of you. Most people would just sell the iPod :yes


stop it you look fine. ill win it for ya baby! ..well until i recieve and open it then ill ignore you pms asking did it come yet? or ill just lie and say op lied about having it in the first place : )


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

whoishe said:


> Yep April 1st


April fools, the jokes on you hahaha no j/k.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't even care if OP is legit about the prize, I love competition so sign me up!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in. I could use the motivation.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds interesting, but if it's going to include muscular progress it should be longer than 3 months. How about adding more deadlines; say one on October? Then I'd join.
might even chip in for the prize


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, should we post pics as soon as possible, or do we wait until April 1st?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A time stamped photo from around now, and then one in June then?

I might it if others do, I'm just passed the 200lbs mark now, which reminds me I have to go eat something. Omnomnom.


----------



## funkytoe (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm new here, but want something to motivate me to losing weight and also quit smoking. If its cool I'm down too...


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang it, I just bought a new one last week!

Shame, too, because I totally lost seven pounds over the last two weeks!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll join. The pressure of observation might encourage me to actually focus on all the things I've been meaning to do.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

so whats going on with this?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got a shot at 175lb and a shot at 199lbs with a time gap of four months. But I'm hesitant to post, someone else go first!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> so whats going on with this?


On April 1st, I think we're suppose to post a picture of ourselves with a piece of paper that says April 1st 2012. That's what I'm doing anyways. Hopefully I'm not alone... :afr


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> On April 1st, I think we're suppose to post a picture of ourselves with a piece of paper that says April 1st 2012. That's what I'm doing anyways. Hopefully I'm not alone... :afr


 lol, yeah, I figure I'll snap a photo of myself in a few days.


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh I'm down.
I keep a photo journal of my weight loss, anyway, because I can't see changes in myself in the mirror.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I let myself ago during the fall because of stress from school, but I'm taking time off this semester, good opportunity to motivate myself to get back in shape again so count me in.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, what if I am already how i want except for that 10% im trying to get?


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> Well, what if I am already how i want except for that 10% im trying to get?


join anyways


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

So I guessing people will officially start tomorrow by posting photos if possible?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to do it but I'm so embarrased about my body at the moment...what should I do???


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I wanna go from this









Me
to this










Not me, without the tattoo of course.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I want to do it but I'm so embarrased about my body at the moment...what should I do???


 you don't have to show your face, this is just something fun that will hopefully help motivate people to get in better shape. no pressure:clap


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

ryobi said:


> I want to do it but I'm so embarrased about my body at the moment...what should I do???


I'm embarrassed too. I took a lot of pictures yesterday for this competition and still don't like the picture i have. Something that helped me though was changing the lighting effect. Maybe you could try using a warm colour effect. And just think of the motivation it'll give you to change the body you're embarrassedof into one you're proud of. Why are you embarassed exactly?


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I'm embarrassed too. I took a lot of pictures yesterday for this competition and still don't like the picture i have. Something that helped me though was changing the lighting effect. Maybe you could try using a warm colour effect. And just think of the motivation it'll give you to change the body you're embarrassedof into one you're proud of. Why are you embarassed exactly?


 Post them tomorrow bro, easy as that


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Funny that I found this thread, I'm currently losing weight, lost about 3 kg (about 7 pounds?) so far. So this comp should be good incentive for me to keep on going. I'll post a picture later this day.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lost 80/85 pounds so for going for another 20.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

hrnmhmm said:


> Sounds interesting, but if it's going to include muscular progress it should be longer than 3 months. *How about adding more deadlines*; say one on October? Then I'd join.
> might even chip in for the prize


this here. lets just keep this going..forever. after 3 months everyone is just going to get fat again.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright great, looks like we have started

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 183 lbs.
Goal: Just try to get into better shape, we'll see what happens:b

-Date of pictures is April 1st (had to move in quickly for the shot)


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied lately.... I haven't been in the gym a while hurt my back I'm in pain lol


.... Here is the final rules on end of July u guys send before and after pics .... No need to show faces .... I'll private the winner and send the iPod touch 4g


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

It is better if u guys show ur befores now to get motivated and I guess some brave people did just that


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Why am I doing this? I'm self absorbed enough as it is without topless pictures of myself on the internet. Oh god, I've become _that guy_. Regardless...

Height: 6'
Weight: 145lbs.
Goal: To get bigger. Just in general. I'd like larger shoulders and arms in particular. I hate being this emaciated and being called skinny all the time. Perhaps I shouldn't motivate myself out of embarrassment but it's all I've got.




























I also had no idea how much I slouch. So add posture improvement to all of that.

Sigh.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I'm embarrassed too. I took a lot of pictures yesterday for this competition and still don't like the picture i have. Something that helped me though was changing the lighting effect. Maybe you could try using a warm colour effect. And just think of the motivation it'll give you to change the body you're embarrassedof into one you're proud of. Why are you embarassed exactly?


I have a belly-lol but I will post tommorrow
1 day late. Is that OK


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> I wanna from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me - the closer you get to 30 or 35, this becomes a dream.
You look fine the way you are.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Please watch how this is used as a "competition" - this kind of thing can fuel anorexia/MANorexia, bulimia/DUDElimia or steroid use/diet pill, etc.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

ryobi said:


> I have a belly-lol but I will post tommorrow
> 1 day late. Is that OK


Haha, that's fine. We need more average joes in the competition... Too many buff guys posting...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have 30 pounds of Paxil fat - I run 24 miles a week and still have trouble losing weight.
Yes - it's from the medication. This is the second medication I have been on that has done this.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 I appreciate your concern for my health, emotional/physical, but I know what I am doing and it's out of good fun , not fear.

BTW: kiirby that's really good for 19, if you work this out it can be incredibly good.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Haha, that's fine. We need more average joes in the competition... Too many buff guys posting...


 one below average joe coming up! :

Height: 5'3" 
Weight: 143 lbs.
Goal: I want to look cut

hope more people post, this oughta be fun


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Haha, that's fine. We need more average joes in the competition... Too many buff guys posting...


Someone called for an average joe?

Height: 173 cm (5'8")
Current weight: 88 kg (194 lbs)
Goal: Lose 20-25 kg (hoping for 10 kg in the coming 3 months)

Stopped smoking 6 weeks ago. So looking to improve cardio and losing weight while rehabilitating a lower back injury.

The situation at the moment:


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

:yay I see great potential...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Count me in.
I will be posting within the next few days my before picture.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Height: 5'4
Weight: 119lbs.
Goal: build more mass on my upper body, lean out and get a little more ab definition..


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

slushie87 said:


> Height: 5'4
> Weight: 119lbs.
> Goal: build more mass on my upper body, lean out and get a little more ab definition..


i mean........what is there to improve on? maybe a tight blue outfit with an S on the chest, a cape, plus the ability of flight perhaps?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

^ iam posting tomorrow !!!
you aint taking my ipod women !!!! its mine!!!!! >: (


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright enough with the fit people, it's go time.










Height: 5'10
Weight: 191 lbs
Goal: Stop being so gross... no real goal weight in mind, I just want to lose more fat and add some muscle.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Can it be ongoing? I started working out again about two months ago and then some, in the middle of January. When this month ends, will that be my 3 month transformation entry?


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

GoldenBear said:


> Can it be ongoing? I started working out again about two months ago and then some, in the middle of January. When this month ends, will that be my 3 month transformation entry?


I'd say start today with a before picture and see how you progress 3 months from today, just to make it easier and so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Shayscissorhands (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd love to join.  I'm just more concerned on getting toned and being a little bit more prim & pretty.

Current weight ; 127 lbs.
Height ; 5'7
& I'm a girl obviously. 

Here's what I'm starting with -


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ^ iam posting tomorrow !!!
> you aint taking my ipod women !!!! its mine!!!!! >: (


Lets go!! I got to get my symmetry in check.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Shayscissorhands said:


> I'd love to join.  I'm just more concerned on getting toned and being a little bit more prim & pretty.
> 
> Current weight ; 127 lbs.
> Height ; 5'7
> ...


Yay another female looking to tone up! You already have a good foundation.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Daaaaannng! You girls alreadly look great!. Now I'm motoivated to join


----------



## Shayscissorhands (Apr 3, 2012)

slushie87 said:


> Yay another female looking to tone up! You already have a good foundation.


Awe thanks so much, you too!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Shayscis thats good, now make sure you keep it


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Post cut, and post bulk (too many carbs!)







My goal is to lean out again and see what muscle I've gained. (the angle in the second pic is funny, I do actually have right and left traps. And yes I'm flexing a little, whatofit?!:b


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

OK, I'm stupid. I don't know how to post a picture on the forum. Can anyone tell me how.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ find the photo(s), Right click with the mouse on it, click on "Properties," highlight the address/url, right click on highlighted address, and select "COPY."

Now when you go ahead and edit your post, click on the little yellow button with mountains on it (INSERT IMAGE button), and right click to PASTE your address/url in the area.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Post cut, and post bulk (too many carbs!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Failed Again!-lol

Anyways-5'11" 236 pounds

I would like to lose 15 pounds in the three months and add definition


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

BoringBum said:


> ^^ find the photo(s), Right click with the mouse on it, click on "Properties," highlight the address/url, right click on highlighted address, and select "COPY."
> 
> Now when you go ahead and edit your post, click on the little yellow button with mountains on it (INSERT IMAGE button), and right click to PASTE your address/url in the area.


Thanks for your help


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Updating for Ryobi to make it a bit cleaner:
5'11" 
236 pounds

I would like to lose 15 pounds in the three months and add definition


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Boring bum! I don't even think I should ask how you did that...I was so frustrated-lol What's my problem...


----------



## alien88 (Nov 1, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Post cut, and post bulk (too many carbs!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! what's your upper body workout routine?

I'm 175 cm
59kg 
I'm done being the skinny guy, I want to be more manly and a bit more muscular.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

alien88 said:


> nice! what's your upper body workout routine?
> 
> I'm 175 cm
> 59kg
> I'm done being the skinny guy, I want to be more manly and a bit more muscular.


Thanks! I don't really have an upper body routine, there's always a set, or two, or three of some kind of leg work thrown in there too, even if it's just 3 x 5, like weighted lunges, Bb or Db squats, box jumps, uphill sprints, leg extensions/leg curls.

For the upper body, the main exercises I'd do would be incline Db bench press, standing Db military press, Pullups, Barbell rows, Db rows, flat Bb bench press, Kettlebell work, leg raises, deadlifts, lots of core concitioning. I'd mix it up from doing 10-14 reps per set to 5-8 heavy every three to four weeks, but I'm just mixing and matching from things I've picked up. Read up as much as you can, it takes time to find what works for you, main thing is to start out really, really light and work your way up.

I'd always mix it up, but two-three times a week minimum. And cardio inbetween times, or before/after, like surfing/swimming/spinning/running, high intensity > steady state. But too much cardio can be detrimental if you're looking solely for hypertrophy.

Reddits guide to fitness explains everything pretty well, here you's gooo!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I will have to take a picture tonight. Been away.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

H - 5'3
W - 90lbs
G/W - 75lbs Focus on trimming down upper arms, show off some hipbones, ect.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But where will the other 15lbs even come off from?!

Nice pics people, good to see the transformations, inspiring for some I am sure.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

U know when the famous OSPI says something his truthfully  lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> H - 5'3
> W - 90lbs
> G/W - 75lbs Focus on trimming down upper arms, show off some hipbones, ect.


O_O why would you want to lose weight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> H - 5'3
> W - 90lbs
> G/W - 75lbs Focus on trimming down upper arms, show off some hipbones, ect.


You're so skinny already. You don't need to lose weight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's called bulimia people, Vanilla is aware of it and has stated her desires to seek help for it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The thread still may enable, but I guess one will be enabled by default.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's EDNOS actually, I'm trying to lose the weight that I gained from my bulimia cycle. :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If I may pop in here for just a moment - you reallly do not need to lose weight. You need to stabilize your calorie intake for your normal height and weight, and simply tone up. that's all.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm bouncing out of the competition. I'm pretty repulsed by what this thread has become. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.

Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Reddits guide to fitness explains everything pretty well, here you's gooo!


Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

viv said:


> I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.
> 
> Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


Well to me none of this is a huge priority, honestly it's just something I'm participating in for fun. There is no pressure, either way I'm fine with the way I look. Again, it is all for fun. But, I am starting to feel a bit uncomfortable with this thread, as the other guy mentioned, because I feel like it _could_ make people feel bad or start with unhealthy obsessions over their appearance. It is not something I was aware of beforehand.

I figured this to be a good motivational thing, but I'm worried that this might prompt some individuals to get too caught up in it all.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I'm bouncing out of the competition. I'm pretty repulsed by what this thread has become. Good luck to y'all.


 granny hellhound wolftooth is unaffected by this thread. so why are you?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

We do it because we love it.

When I tell you i want facial surgeries, now you can be worrying lol.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> granny hellhound wolftooth is unaffected by this thread.


I'm not quitting working out. I'm just not going to be a part of the thread or competition. I see this thread being abused in many ways in the upcoming months. Good luck with your body transformation.


----------



## Essan (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi people...

can i still participate with the competition?

I will send a picture tomorrow. 

Funny, cause i was searching for such a competition on google, just for the motivation and i found this website. The funny part is that i also have social anxiety (just stopped with paroxetine).


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

viv said:


> I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.
> 
> Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


it could be for many reason but for most including myself i would say it starts out as a preventive deterrent for being targeted for emotional or physical abuse by bullies ( hence alot of the members here ). not saying everybody has to live like this but its in human nature to dominate others around you while not being dominated by others. alot of guys again myself included just want to live life free from dealing with other peoples b.s. and from what i seen with my own eyes when a guy a lightweight, middle average weight or heavyweight dosent matter has a bodily appearance of being involved in some form of training you can actually see the gears in a tough guy / bully / dominate alpha males head turning as they imagine a possible scenairo of a fight taking place with them getting there a** kick in front of everyone and the shame and embarrassment that will be felt and that determines how a person chooses to talk to people.

for me personally i would have to say for the reason above, its fun, for me its a thrill beating the weight i was at last week even by 2 or three extra reps. dont care on how much i can lift but only improving from where i was at last week. its a hobby and just skating or automotive airbrushing and the others i dont mind spending money or time on them. seeing something unseen such as motivation and determination can change your external body is always a trip. but i think more importantly when a person finds the right inspirational people you see it as just a healthy lifestyle choice that is up to you to make that has nothing but uncountable benefits until the day you die. my wacky adventures i been on due to mental health in the past showed me truck loads of people with all sorts of physical ailments and conditions and the side effects of those ailments and conditions and clearly seeing that 98% of them were experienced completely by CHOICE plus add to that the use it or lose it factor in the human body. the big body builders are not that impressive to me. older men and women in the 50's, 60's+ with better builds on them then the majority of 20 somethings i know or see on a daily basis is mind blowing to me. thats inspiration to me. the guys in know in there 20's need to be wheeled into a nursing home cause there all f***ed up.

ernestine shepard 74 years old









pops 58 years old









the rest of his gallery.
http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/photos/view-user-photos/401725


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

when i got out of the shower earlier
been hitting the weights for a couple months compound exercises a small bit of isolation exercises + morning cardio. 
thanks to the weight loss iam not shaped like a bowling pin anymore. i dont look 9 months pregnant anymore and starting to regain back my upper body size. before i had a flat chest now iam a B-cup and lactating : ) lazy start due to finding my ideal amount of morning cardio that dosent leave me to fatigued for weight training plus putting together my diet.

goals - get stronger obviously. start going hard with the isolation exercises and all the secrets in know hehehe. continue to lose a little bit more weight even though i really dont care to much about being cut but a little bits alright. want to start mma soon so my real goal is i just want to be ready for the plantation field slave conditioning there going to put me through. plus i like to skate so iam not trying to get to heavy i already ride a wide enough board. just bring every muscle section out to its fullest.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

viv said:


> I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.
> 
> Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


Being fit and healthy, functionality for sports. Bulking and cutting is a quicker way to go about it at this stage in my life, i.e. when I hit thirty, my testosterone levels will go down, and if I'm already lean and muscular it will be easier to maintain that physique than to try an attain it, and I will be able to do the things I enjoy late into my life. *fingers crossed*

As far as pressure from society, there is some, but it's not the driving force.

Yep it's pretty concise and colorful, peer reviewed and gathered piccy! much easier to read than a block of text from one guy who's talking about what works for him >_<


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> when i got out of the shower earlier
> been hitting the weights for a couple months compound exercises a small bit of isolation exercises + morning cardio.
> thanks to the weight loss iam not shaped like a bowling pin anymore. i dont look 9 months pregnant anymore and starting to regain back my upper body size. before i was had a flat chest now iam a B-cup and lactating : ) lazy start due to finding my ideal amount of morning cardio that dosent leave me to fatigued for weight training plus putting together my diet.
> 
> goals - get stronger obviously. start going hard with the isolation exercises and all the secrets in know hehehe. continue to lose a little bit more weight even though i really dont care to much about being cut but a little bits alright. want to start mma soon so my real goal is i just want to be ready for the plantation field slave conditioning there going to put me through. plus i like to skate so iam not trying to get to heavy i already ride a wide enough board. just bring every muscle section out to its fullest.


Your tris and traps are already popping out a bit. Now if only my upper body would get the memo. >.<


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> H - 5'3
> W - 90lbs
> G/W - 75lbs Focus on trimming down upper arms, show off some hipbones, ect.


I really don't think it is a good idea to post something like this on here. Obviously, if you're going to try and lose weight (despite already being thin), there's nothing I can do. But there are actually quite a few people in recovery on SAS, and a blatantly pro-ED post like this can be unbelievably triggering. I (and I'm sure quite a few other people) would prefer if you left these kind of posts on the pro-ednos sites where they belong.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

LMFAO


Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> iam a B-cup and lactating : )


holy **** your a beast!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

viv said:


> I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.
> 
> Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


I think a lot of people workout for a few reasons:

-to be healthy
-to possibly receive attention from the opposite sex
-to wear nicer clothes
-to feel good

Men bulk up to have more strength, and visual muscle mass, so they can display their ability to protect women better. Being muscular is attractive to some, so they rather be attractive than not be.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> I really don't think it is a good idea to post something like this on here. Obviously, if you're going to try and lose weight (despite already being thin), there's nothing I can do. But there are actually quite a few people in recovery on SAS, and a blatantly pro-ED post like this can be unbelievably triggering. I (and I'm sure quite a few other people) would prefer if you left these kind of posts on the pro-ednos sites where they belong.


I'm actually stunned by all the comments I'm getting about this..I'm really not that thin, & no I don't have distorded views. 
I'm an average size, my upper arms are quite husky.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm actually stunned by all the comments I'm getting about this..I'm really not that thin, & no I don't have distorded views.
> I'm an average size, my upper arms are quite husky.


Your weight is already below target bmi. I know that bmi isn't always accurate for all frames, but I think that any medical professional would agree that your goal weight is severely underweight. So all of this stuff about your upper arms being "husky" is just the ednos talking.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> I really don't think it is a good idea to post something like this on here. Obviously, if you're going to try and lose weight (despite already being thin), there's nothing I can do. But there are actually quite a few people in recovery on SAS, and a blatantly pro-ED post like this can be unbelievably triggering. I (and I'm sure quite a few other people) would prefer if you left these kind of posts on the pro-ednos sites where they belong.


Triggering? who cares, this girl is free to do what she wants.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> Your weight is already below target bmi. I know that bmi isn't always accurate for all frames, but I think that any medical professional would agree that your goal weight is severely underweight. So all of this stuff about your upper arms being "husky" is just the ednos talking.


Guys, if you want to help vanilllabb then don't quote her and instead ignore her pictures. I tried to get her post removed but mods can be incompetant and biased.

She is looking for attention and you shouldn't give her what she wants. She posted an unrealistic body weight goal, a picture with her arm freshly cut up, and a picture with beer cans in it. Do you really think she isn't looking for attention.

*I repeat do not reply to anything vanilllabb posts!*


----------



## alien88 (Nov 1, 2011)

viv said:


> I see a lot of great bodies that I can't imagine improving upon. I guess it shows how hard we are on ourselves.
> 
> Question for some of the guys: what's your motivation for "bulking up"? I understand the desire to have some muscle, but is this bulking up more a matter of aesthetics? Do you feel societal pressure that as a man you're expected to have a super muscular body? The more perspectives I can get on this the better, as this is something of a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Cool chart/poster/whatever-it-is. The graphics make it a lot more effective than just a block of text (and far more interesting).


for me, it's not an external thing like "social pressure" but more of a built in desire to feel more manly...you can think of it like how some girls want to have bigger boobs to feel more feminine.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Your weight is already below target bmi. I know that bmi isn't always accurate for all frames, but I think that any medical professional would agree that your goal weight is severely underweight. So all of this stuff about your upper arms being "husky" is just the ednos talking.


Agreed. Not even close to being average size. I thought this was going to be about getting healthy?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> *I repeat do not reply to anything vanilllabb posts!*


This. People should just leave the issue alone. If it gets out of hand, I can assure you mods will just lock the thread.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Guys, if you want to help vanilllabb then don't quote her and instead ignore her pictures. I tried to get her post removed but mods can be incompetant and biased.
> 
> She is looking for attention and you shouldn't give her what she wants. She posted an unrealistic body weight goal, a picture with her arm freshly cut up, and a picture with beer cans in it. Do you really think she isn't looking for attention.
> 
> *I repeat do not reply to anything vanilllabb posts!*


Those are scars & cuts from weeks ago..the picture is deleted, & not much I can do to cover it up. 

Im'a still post my results.  
 I've always been below my BMI my whole life, that doesn't make me unhealthy.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


>


You look great so far. I can tell you've been working out and not just dropping lbs. I'm more motivated now.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been considering doing a Keto diet here in a month when my school semester ends. I'm not overweight, but I have love handles that never go away.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

5'6. 140-148 ish pounds. I want to lower by body fat percentage under 10%. Hopefully have a visible six pack by then. My goal is by 5-18-12. Also gain muscle mass.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

What's everyone's workout plan? I was thinking of doing weights 3x/week. Some compound movements like presses, deadlifts, rows, and lower body stuff; then some isolation exercises on top of it. For cardio I've been doing the elliptical and burpees. I would jog as well, but lately it's been causing me muscular pain around the shin area, so I've dropped jogging for the time being.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

BoringBum said:


> What's everyone's workout plan?


Various forms of cardio: cycling, rowing, swimming, running/jogging. The cycling and jogging outside and the rowing at the gym. 3-4 days a week, I'll probably increase it to 5 days a week in a while, as long as none of my injuries start acting up.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

I never thought about rowing, I'll look into that and see if my gym has one, thanks.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

BoringBum said:


> What's everyone's workout plan? I was thinking of doing weights 3x/week. Some compound movements like presses, deadlifts, rows, and lower body stuff; then some isolation exercises on top of it. For cardio I've been doing the elliptical and burpees. I would jog as well, but lately it's been causing me muscular pain around the shin area, so I've dropped jogging for the time being.


ill give you mine if you want?


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

What's yours ?


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

BoringBum said:


> What's everyone's workout plan? I was thinking of doing weights 3x/week. Some compound movements like presses, deadlifts, rows, and lower body stuff; then some isolation exercises on top of it. For cardio I've been doing the elliptical and burpees. I would jog as well, but lately it's been causing me muscular pain around the shin area, so I've dropped jogging for the time being.


Mine is 
Day1: back, rear delts + cardio ( 4 sets 8-10 reps)
Day2: bis, tris, calves & cardio (4 sets 8-10 reps)
Day3: cardio 
Day4: chest, calves, front & side delts(4 sets 8-10 reps)
Day5: legs and glutes 
Day6: cardio (4 sets 15-12 reps..I'm going light on my legs until my upper body catches up)
Day7: Rest- yoga, stretching and meditation. 
My cardio is mainly 35-45 min power walking or dancing and sometimes I I throw in some 15-20 min sprint intervals or plyo sessions when I'm low on time.
I mainly do compound exercises for weights (except for my shoulders and biceps because they lag) and perform them circuit style.
I switch the days around so I don't get bored. On rest days I occasionally do some Yoga flow moves.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

slushie87 said:


> Your tris and traps are already popping out a bit. Now if only my upper body would get the memo. >.<


iam starting to hit my traps hard along with other isolation exercises. upper body is lagging huh? if i were you i would find that piece of kryptonite that you misplaced in your room from some epic battle and have it ready for next weeks trash day... or just throw it into outerspace. after that iam sure all your supergirl powers will return.



Kennnie said:


> LMFAO
> 
> holy **** your a beast!


 i seek to become a full blooded irreversible changing lycan before this comp is over. i want that ipod. >: (



bkhill5 said:


> You look great so far. I can tell you've been working out and not just dropping lbs. I'm more motivated now.


motivated for....? i seen your outfit pic.... ill just leave it at that and and just end this here


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

found something interesting. ottermode lol


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Built and Strongfat(bear mode) are my fave <3


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm built fat


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

My workout plan is kinda random but here is how it goes:

Day 1: Push up, weight lifting (25lbs),dips chest, dips triceps.
Day 2: Leg exercise while doing cardio, pretty much all i can say.
Day 3: Rest

Then I'll do either day 1 or 2 depending on how sore i am. I also add other kinds of exercise on my day one on some other day, it varies.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Monday --rest
Tuesday --deadlift to chest press to push ups to squats lunges all together 10 exercises 2-3 sets 

Wednesday --run 5k

Thursday -- same as Tuesday 
Friday -- rest
Saturday -- Same as Tuesday 
Sunday. -- 5k


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ill give you mine if you want?


Yeah, let me have it if you've got the time. I am curious to see how people will spread everything out and how they go about integrating cardio with weights. I'm sort of playing it by the ear, but maybe a stricter workout plan would serve me a bit better.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> motivated for....? i seen your outfit pic.... ill just leave it at that and and just end this here


Im actually trying to gain a few lbs of muscle.  I want to be stronger.

I will leave the Ipod winning up to you.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

bkhill5 said:


> Im actually trying to gain a few lbs of muscle.  I want to be stronger.
> 
> I will leave the Ipod winning up to you.


nice. you want my plan also? you got any equipment? if not check out this

http://www.bodylastics.com/?iorb=4764&utm_source=sponsored&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=broi

i have a friend who works out with these and tried them myself there legit. check out some reviews on youtube for more depth into there usage. bands or boxes of potting soil all that matters is resistance at the right angle for the right amount of reps.

let me know if you need any info on muscle building.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> nice. you want my plan also? you got any equipment? if not check out this
> 
> http://www.bodylastics.com/?iorb=4764&utm_source=sponsored&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=broi
> 
> ...


yeh i could definitely use your plan. I have an exercise bike, access to a treadmill and a weight system, tension bands, an exercise
ball and kettlebells/hand weights. I only ever use the bike and the treadmill though. I need to get over my little weight training phobia, I guess. :roll I think I am going to like the bodylastics thing though.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

I would be a 'Swimmer (Ottermode)' but I'm a hopeless swimmer!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

hows everyone getting along


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Fine^

Except, I think I'm Obese-lol-Oh Well


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

ryobi said:


> Fine^
> 
> Except, I think I'm Obese-lol-Oh Well


Same as me it's funny how most people with pics up are normal weight


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Can I still join? I took photos on the weekend but never uploaded them? 

I am inbetween a skinnyfat / builtfat / chubbyfat.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

matty said:


> Can I still join? I took photos on the weekend but never uploaded them?
> 
> I am inbetween a skinnyfat / builtfat / chubbyfat.


oh course


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Me - Post week long taco and alcohol binge in mexico. 



















Kinda scary putting shirtless pics on the internet. Hopefully the after pics are much better.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> found something interesting. ottermode lol


im SexyFat


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

If it’s not too late to join. 

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 145 lbs.
Goal: To put on some muscle mass, ideally to get up to 175 lbs.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess I'm not obesefat I'm more builtfat-oh well

Like matty says, hopefully the after pics will be better than the before pics...


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've already been trying to bulk up to break out of my small shell so I'm going to hop on board and see how far I can get within the time given.

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140 lbs










I'm sticking to this routine mainly focusing on compound exercises.

Mon: Chest & Triceps
Tue: Back & Biceps
Wed: Rest
Thu: Shoulder, Traps, & Calves
Fri: Legs & Abs
Sat: Rest
Sun: Rest


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

so how is everone doing?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Been lifting a little over a year. I bulked for a year,gained 50-55 pounds and honestly got WAY too fat. Cutting a bit now before I bulk again after Summer.

Before pictures 155-160



















After pictures 205-210


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

whoishe said:


> so how is everone doing?


Not good :lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i doing good finally feelin like my old self back like when i was acccused of steroid use

forgot how good it felt to feel like a god


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Been lifting a little over a year. I bulked for a year,gained 50-55 pounds and honestly got WAY too fat. Cutting a bit now before I bulk again after Summer.
> 
> Before pictures 155-160
> 
> ...


good job man!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I gained 5 pounds, but i'm working out 3 daysa week and surfing


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

ryobi said:


> good job man!


thx. i'll admit i gained quite a bit of fat but in the context of 50-60 pounds in only a year it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> i doing good finally feelin like my old self back like when i was acccused of steroid use
> 
> forgot how good it felt to feel like a god


Gtfo Chael, you don't have social anxiety!

@Whoishe

I'm up 5 pounds. :boogie


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

hiimnotcool said:


> Been lifting a little over a year. I bulked for a year,gained 50-55 pounds and honestly got WAY too fat. Cutting a bit now before I bulk again after Summer.
> 
> Before pictures 155-160
> 
> ...


nice dude!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

hiimnotcool said:


> Been lifting a little over a year. I bulked for a year,gained 50-55 pounds and honestly got WAY too fat. Cutting a bit now before I bulk again after Summer.
> 
> Before pictures 155-160
> 
> ...


*jealous*


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

hiimnotcool said:


> Been lifting a little over a year. I bulked for a year,gained 50-55 pounds and honestly got WAY too fat. Cutting a bit now before I bulk again after Summer.
> 
> Before pictures 155-160
> 
> ...


And now things are getting real.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there still a competition? It's almost the end of June. Just wond3ring if have dat dere ipod.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Why am I doing this? I'm self absorbed enough as it is without topless pictures of myself on the internet. Oh god, I've become _that guy_. Regardless...
> 
> Height: 6'
> Weight: 145lbs.
> ...


Not sure why I'm posting again, since any differences are really negligible.










I now weigh 155lbs, which I suppose is alright, but I'm fairly sure that's mostly fat. A 10lb weight gain over 4 months is nothing to be happy about, though. I've lost definition and I'm far less satisfied with my body than I was to begin with. And I'm still skinny. So woo.

Good luck to all the rest of you, hope you had more success.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

In 2 and half months, I only manage to gain about 5lbs.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

GoldenBear said:


> 5'6. 140-148 ish pounds. I want to lower by body fat percentage under 10%. Hopefully have a visible six pack by then. My goal is by 5-18-12. Also gain muscle mass.
> View attachment 10857


I gained about 5 pounds even though I wanted to lose weight LOL. Yet my clothes feel loose and I had to buy smaller clothes. I see subtle differences in my muscle definition and mass. I definitely lost fat though.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Do I win?

Me 10 months ago (+- 190lbs):


















Now (140lbs):


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

O_O


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoishe plz respond



Define Me said:


> Do I win?
> 
> Me 10 months ago (+- 190lbs):
> 
> ...


Great job brah. Looking thick...solid...tight. Keep us posted on your progress and good luck in your fitness goals of 2012. Competition was a 3 month or 2 month transformation and you had to post pic 3-2months ago. Don't think you would qualify.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry i havent posted in awhile

i saw every ones submissions and damn every 1 was awesome

define me great job ... pm me for the ipod touch


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

We should have a competition in the opposite direction. Now that everyone's looking better, lets see who can trash their body the most in a 3 month period. Go!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry people are getting confused at this http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...mation-competition-2-a-192300/#post1060114737 go here


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

whoishe said:


> I'm built fat


me too:clap


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

whoishe said:


> sorry i havent posted in awhile
> 
> i saw every ones submissions and damn every 1 was awesome
> 
> define me great job ... pm me for the ipod touch


Sorry for the late reaction, I didn't even [email protected]!$#[email protected]#[email protected]#@!#!#[email protected]>

Omg! I never won anything in real life!

Omg thank you and thank you everyone! 

Love you all!


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

The thing is, in 3 months I had lost most of the fat......Still don't think it's fair for you to pm me saying I have won and then not.

Doubting your credibility.

Oh well, that's life; it phucks you over.


----------

